# ProFTPd - cannot log in

## nooster

I cannot log in via FTP  to this system.  Filezilla gives:-

Command:	USER userftp

Response:	331 Password required for userftp

Command:	PASS *******

Response:	530 Login incorrect.

Error:	Critical error

Error:	Could not connect to server

I can log in using the 'userftp' account

It's obviously something I'm not setting correctly.  ProFTPd.conf is here.

http://bpaste.net/show/47774/

I've tried googling and it's not the firewall as there isn't one.  It could be pam authentication, but I don't want to use that, just usual unix account stuff.

Any help appreciated

----------

## nooster

Well I gave up, emerged vsftp 3.0 and got that to work.

I used the following, if anyone's interested

#emerge --autounmask-write =net-ftp/vsftpd-3.0.0

#dispatch-conf

#emerge =net-ftp/vsftpd-3.0.0

Then I used the config from:-  http://wjholden.com/vsftpd-help.html, parts 5 and 6

I added in 'allow_writeable_chroot=YES' the the end of vsftp.conf as I want to write to the ftp root directory.

All happy.

----------

